# Why we love home theater



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

We want to see hear and feel as the great artists of our time makes us glad, sad, afraid- human. We want to be convincingly transported to another time, another place - a unique experience that will change us and effectively move us out of these lives of quiet desperation and into a setting that's been realistically created for us. We want to be impacted, stirred and shaken... We want our heartbeat to quicken, our breath leave us and our blood pressure rise: what're we watching tonight?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Why we love home theater


I love home theater because:
- the video is never out of focus and the volume is always just right;
- the admission price to a movie is very reasonable;
- I can get exactly the snacks I want;
- no-one disrupts my viewing pleasure; and
- I can go to the washroom if I have to and not miss a moment of the movie.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Because (in my opinion) it's far better to experience the thrill and excitement of our favorite movies in the comfort of our own homes. The ability to enjoy any food you want to make/buy and most importantly, not having to deal with any noisy, inconsiderate, obnoxious, rude people who sometime nudge your seatback often enough to annoy and disconnect you from the thorough enjoyment of the movie which is what you paid for. 

Depending on one's system and set up, the sound and picture quality betters that of many current commercial cinemas and is equally, if not even more so, capable of transporting us into the action, into the fantasy and suspending our disbelief. 

I only watch movies at home. Never in a commercial theater.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And I always get the best seat in the house!!! 

I'm forever dissappointed when I walk into the theater & see the prime listening positon already full of kids that could care less. Or maybe they do care & got there earlier than me in order to make sure they got it!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eljay said:


> I love home theater because:
> - the video is never out of focus and the volume is always just right;
> - the admission price to a movie is very reasonable;
> - I can get exactly the snacks I want;
> ...


I could not have said it better


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

eljay said:


> I love home theater because:
> - the video is never out of focus and the volume is always just right;
> - the admission price to a movie is very reasonable;
> - I can get exactly the snacks I want;
> ...





tonyvdb said:


> I could not have said it better


+ another


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> I could not have said it better


Totally agree


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

To me the sound is so much better it really pulls me into the movie and really changes the experience of it for the better. Pacific Rim is one such movie. Bad sound made it a poor movie but turn up the bass and wow!


----------



## darkone8921 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love it because it truthfully puts you right there in the action.
The video on my system rivals any theater set up.
The audio really puts the theater systems to shame. 
There's nothing like a movie to me. Honestly it can take you to places that can't be explained but my HT system is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the challenge of Home Theater. My Ht sounds better now then 5 years ago but there is still room for improvement. Hopefully 5 years from now it will sound even better. Enjoy the ride & the satisfaction of making ongoing improvements.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

My story is somewhat in the sad section. My best friend, and motorcycle riding buddy passed away due to a headon collision with a drunk driver. Thereafter, I completely lost the excitement and enjoyment of riding motorcycles. I owned 7 motorcycles, and I sold all of them, I sold my gear as well, but most of it I gave it away to fellow rides who need the gear.

Thereafter, I pretty much needed to find a something else to help me pass the time, and that's when I discovered AVS Forum, Audioholics, Audiogon, and the super dupe site Home Theater Shack.

I started with a HTIB Onkyo system 7.1 HT9100STHX I believe. Thereafter, I upgraded AVR and speakers. Now, I upgraded to Arx speakers, PSA sub, and 3 Outlaw amps. I've finally reach the point to where I like...I mean I love the sound from my set up. However, I've found that A/V has become addicting to me. I've always want to upgrade, and I don't really enjoy what I have.

I think HT has become my coping mechanism. I really enjoy it, and I love learning more about it. I am also glad that I found forum such as this one where I can learn more. :T


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

GusGus748s said:


> My story is somewhat in the sad section. My best friend, and motorcycle riding buddy passed away due to a headon collision with a drunk driver. Thereafter, I completely lost the excitement and enjoyment of riding motorcycles. I owned 7 motorcycles, and I sold all of them, I sold my gear as well, but most of it I gave it away to fellow rides who need the gear.
> 
> Thereafter, I pretty much needed to find a something else to help me pass the time, and that's when I discovered AVS Forum, Audioholics, Audiogon, and the super dupe site Home Theater Shack.
> 
> ...


Now u just need to go the DIY route and see where your theater can go ! Its my passion right now and very fun if you have some tools.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

chaluga said:


> Now u just need to go the DIY route and see where your theater can go ! Its my passion right now and very fun if you have some tools.


I've been thinking about starting DIY HT, but at the moment we rent a house. We are hoping to buy a house towards the end of the year. If it goes through, I'm hoping to do my own stuff :T


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

GusGus748s said:


> I've been thinking about starting DIY HT, but at the moment we rent a house. We are hoping to buy a house towards the end of the year. If it goes through, I'm hoping to do my own stuff :T


For $600 you can crush the psa sub. If your system is mostly for movies/tv you can crush the arx as well. A year ago I had all name brand and now all diy and its night and day. The avs diy is much bigger then here so if you take the plunge its a bit easier there.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

chaluga said:


> For $600 you can crush the psa sub. If your system is mostly for movies/tv you can crush the arx as well. A year ago I had all name brand and now all diy and its night and day. The avs diy is much bigger then here so if you take the plunge its a bit easier there.



I keep hearing and reading about DIY crushing brand name speakers / subs. However, after doing some research, I would have to spend more than $600 dollars to crush the PSA. A decent external amp to power a subwoofer is about $300 dollars. Then buying the box + the woofer + paint....that will put it more than $600 dollars.

I listen to more music than watching movies. This was the main reason why I went with the Arx, and they sound awesome with music.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

GusGus748s said:


> I keep hearing and reading about DIY crushing brand name speakers / subs. However, after doing some research, I would have to spend more than $600 dollars to crush the PSA. A decent external amp to power a subwoofer is about $300 dollars. Then buying the box + the woofer + paint....that will put it more than $600 dollars.
> 
> I listen to more music than watching movies. This was the main reason why I went with the Arx, and they sound awesome with music.


For the last few months you could get an inuke3000dsp on ebay brand new for 240. Stereo integrity sub 18" 230. Wood and paint 100 and that leaves you money for wire , cables , etc. 

That's what I did. Had a hsu vtf15 and my new sub absolutely destroys it. 5-8 dbs better , and with the dsp bass is even. If your mainly music then your setup is pretty sweet. Off to sleep.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

chaluga said:


> For the last few months you could get an inuke3000dsp on ebay brand new for 240. Stereo integrity sub 18" 230. Wood and paint 100 and that leaves you money for wire , cables , etc.
> 
> That's what I did. Had a hsu vtf15 and my new sub absolutely destroys it. 5-8 dbs better , and with the dsp bass is even. If your mainly music then your setup is pretty sweet. Off to sleep.


Well, I will look into the DIY once we get out own place. Thanks for the suggestions. I will have to look into fleebay next time. I need to go to bed too it's almost 3 AM.:rolleyesno:


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Another +1


----------

